
How to Land on the Moon - NaOH
https://newatlas.com/apollo-11-moon-landing/59108
======
mimixco
A bigger question is, "How can humans survive transiting the Van Allen belts?"
NASA didn't answer this for Apollo and still hasn't answered it for any
forthcoming moon mission with people aboard.

